# PLS help - got 3 questions for you gurus.



## altimanet (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey all, 

- Most importantly, where can I find a free parts directory list for a '97 Nissan Altima?
- It doesn't accelerate as well as it used to and I just noticed this within the last month (Is there anything I should check or fix ?). 
- whats the best website to buy parts for a '97 Altima? 
(all the websites appear to have the same inventory & price)

thanks a lot, I'm so happy I stumbled on this website.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

have you added a muffler? have you replaced your fuel filter? how long has it been since a tune up has been done to your car? you have to let us know what you are experiencing and what you have done to your car.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I replied to your other thread but a good tune up should take care of the problem. I recommend The NGK V-Power plugs and Nissan cap and rotor. Don't forget to change the air filter and fuel filters as well.

Troy


----------



## altimanet (Mar 3, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> have you added a muffler? have you replaced your fuel filter? how long has it been since a tune up has been done to your car? you have to let us know what you are experiencing and what you have done to your car.



yes, i recently replaced my muffler about 4months ago. can this be the cause of it? and I also had my tune up feb of last year. Does this have anything to do with the spark plugs or is it the muffler? Thanks for replying.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

did yu repplace it with a factory or is it a aftermarket loud muffler? 



altimanet said:


> yes, i recently replaced my muffler about 4months ago. can this be the cause of it? and I also had my tune up feb of last year. Does this have anything to do with the spark plugs or is it the muffler? Thanks for replying.


----------



## altimanet (Mar 3, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> did yu repplace it with a factory or is it a aftermarket loud muffler?


i replaced it with a regular muffler at a local muffler shop but not with factory mufflers though. is this the cause of loss in horsepower?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well the reason i was asking was that when you put on an aftermarket muffler on it will run fine for a little while but then the muffler starts gettin louder and yu start losing backpressure and it affects your acceleration off the line. but if its 1 like you say then that should not be the problem. i think you should do a good tune up. fuel filter, pcv valve, oil change with a good synthetic oil, spark plugs and wires, distributor cap and rotor button. then post back and let us know.


----------

